# Color/Breed



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

What color is this cock, I am curious about his breed too he looks like some type of Adana's But I'm pretty confused 
here are the pics (*from the two sides as he has a big white patch in his left wing shield*)


----------



## kclarksville (Apr 22, 2012)

It almost looks like, some sort of roller mix.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

The first pic it looks like a pied homer but the 2nd pic the beak looks more like a roller.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue bar splash. He does look like he has some Dewlap in him, but not pure. Possibly a dewlap homer cross.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Agreed with you Becky but he's very big compared to other homers I have, pls he fly & dive pretty high than homers how do you tell If a pigeon is a dewlap as there are different types of them, they likely have that weird throat to beak thing right?

like this one called a frill dewlap he looks like the one in my pic
http://www.angelfire.com/nv/SyrianBreedsClub/Misc.Photo3/FrillDewlap.jpg


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If he dives Becky is likely right that he is a dewlap cross, Does he look similar to a wuta diver? I have never seen one in the flesh as we do not have them in NZ.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Unfortunately we don't have them at least I've never seen one Here In MA they have them in Syria & Turkey I guess I won't have a chance to breed this one If he worth it as I don't have any hen of his type ...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wutas are normal looking pigeons. Kind of rollerish looking. This fellow looks too stout and short beaked/big headed to be a Wuta.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

So He's diffenently nothing like the ones in your picture I guess he's a cross then :/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, I do think he is a Dewlap cross. The birds pictured were Wutas since NZ Pigeon asked about them.


----------

